# Weird meat creations



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun with meat!

I know I posted that bacon thing a while ago but some of these are weird.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ygreen/20100914/sc_ygreen/sevenoftheinternetsweirdestmeatcreations_1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's enough to make a person turn vegetarian:googly:


----------

